# Do you sell or trade shrimp locally?



## Neon Shrimp (Apr 26, 2006)

Please let me know if you are in Southern California and sell or trade shrimp locally. 

I am have driven all over SoCal to LFS's that were false leads. I also can't order the shrimp in bulk via mail order. Is anyone willing to try local selling/trading fresh water shrimp? Please let me know as I would like to add more kinds of shrimps to my shrimp only tank.

Thanks all


----------



## 247Plants (Mar 23, 2006)

Where in SoCal are you located?


----------



## Neon Shrimp (Apr 26, 2006)

I am in Anaheim near Disneyland.


----------



## turbomkt (Mar 31, 2004)

I can do it. Too bad you couldn't make the meeting at Ocean Blue. There are two folks that split about 50 shrimp...


----------



## Sully (Nov 11, 2005)

what type of shrimp are you looking for specifically? That might help narrow the search of shrimp that you already have verse want.

-SULLY


----------



## Neon Shrimp (Apr 26, 2006)

I have cherry, amano and wood shrimp in my shrimp tank and am intrested in any other type of fresh water shrimp. Bees, blue and green shrimp are interesting but I would be happy to add any variety to my present 6 g tank and my soon to be ready new 10 g shrimp tank.


----------



## turbomkt (Mar 31, 2004)

Ahh... Well, if things go well, I'll have CRS and Diamond Bee's in a couple of months. Just have to have the current babies get to breeding age and have some of their own babies.


----------



## 247Plants (Mar 23, 2006)

Where do I take a number for those Mike? lol


----------



## turbomkt (Mar 31, 2004)

Give me time...


----------



## Neon Shrimp (Apr 26, 2006)

*What do diamond bee's look like?*



turbomkt said:


> Ahh... Well, if things go well, I'll have CRS and Diamond Bee's in a couple of months. Just have to have the current babies get to breeding age and have some of their own babies.


Does anyone have a photo or link that will show me what a diamond bee looks like? I am imagining it looking like a bumble bee shrimp.

Thank you.


----------



## turbomkt (Mar 31, 2004)

Diamond Bee and CRS are color morphs of the same shrimp...just replace red with black. Lots of info on www.shrimpnow.com.


----------

